# Navmed & Euroferries Limited Jobs



## dondoncarp (Feb 26, 2006)

Two seperate companies to create jobs and trying to be up and running by the end of may.
Navmed out of Dovers easrern docks,and Euroferries out of the old Hoverspeed port at the western docks.....http://www.kentjobs.co.uk/jobs/show_news.asp?article_id=26177

Good news for dover and british shipping (Applause)


----------



## LEEJ (Mar 25, 2006)

*Navmed*

I have heard, through the grapevine mind, that some consultants for Navmed not received any wages for two months. (Ouch)


----------



## dondoncarp (Feb 26, 2006)

LEEJ said:


> I have heard, through the grapevine mind, that some consultants for Navmed not received any wages for two months. (Ouch)


Talking to one of the personnel managers,the wages will be sorted,there was a bit of a fall out with financial people,but its sorted now....let ya know if i here more


----------



## newda898 (Jun 23, 2005)

Many ferry forums are sceptical that these companies will actually get off the ground in time for summer, let alone the end of May!


----------



## dondoncarp (Feb 26, 2006)

newda898 said:


> Many ferry forums are sceptical that these companies will actually get off the ground in time for summer, let alone the end of May!


yeah your right ,navemed side have died in the water,euroferries have bought spirit of ontario and are gonna run to calais and boulougne which takes coaches and small freight....large cat (Applause)


----------



## Peter Wearing (Aug 31, 2005)

what a joke these two outfits were


----------



## dondoncarp (Feb 26, 2006)

Peter Wearing said:


> what a joke these two outfits were


pierre will sort you out....thats got ya thinking lol[=P]


----------



## GaryAndrews (Mar 31, 2006)

dondoncarp said:


> pierre will sort you out....thats got ya thinking lol[=P]


I would agree


----------



## Peter Wearing (Aug 31, 2005)

dondoncarp said:


> pierre will sort you out....thats got ya thinking lol[=P]


HI Bert 

nice to see another sadoo on here as well !!!(Jester)


----------

